# 


----------



----------


## Mr. dUSHA

-   ,     ,     . 
7B ,          -      .
         (Standart/AHCI/RAID),      ,   .
        ,             . 
   -   ,  ,      .  .

----------

-       
  -        ( -)       , 
            .
         . 
              .
        ,

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> .
>         ,

     39-34 ,    (    )   ,     .
   .     ,           ,    ... 
   -  .
       , (   ),      ,    -        .

----------

.
  -   ,      ,   .    
  -     ,   ,       ,   ,   .

----------


## Waldemar

...     ...         ,   ,    ,       ,       ...   , ?
 2-...      ...            ,      ,     .. ,     ...    ,           ...

----------



----------

